# Does target drug test internally?



## Batsandwings (Oct 9, 2022)

What positions do they drug test you for? I’m being promoted internally and was curious. And when would they ask for one?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 9, 2022)

"Curious."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 9, 2022)

Batsandwings said:


> What positions do they drug test you for? I’m being promoted internally and was curious. And when would they ask for one?


Ap or Dc.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 9, 2022)

Batsandwings said:


> What positions do they drug test you for? I’m being promoted internally and was curious. And when would they ask for one?


They typically do a drug test, if you have an on the job injury.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 12, 2022)

Drug testing internally?  Does that hurt?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 13, 2022)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Drug testing internally?  Does that hurt?


Hope they don’t use this…


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 14, 2022)

I got a bad shin cut bumping into one of our metal cardboard cages, couple of stitches.  No drug test.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 16, 2022)

Drug test only for AP positions, DC positions, and any injuries involving powered equipment. Depending on the leader, they may request a drug test for non powered equipment injuries but that’s not common usually.


----------

